# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AriannasMama

Hmm, I would just call your MW about it, they might have you come in just to check it out, it could be nothing.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

call ur midwife asap you need a scan just to check..does it feel like you have extra pressure in your bottom and at the top of your vagina?the extra discharge is a sign that things maybe moving around and you need to know about this as soon as possible as they can do something about it..if you get any blood or pains/cramps go straight to the er..try to rest dont have sex at all til you know whats going on cos if your cervix is softening this can make it worse..and hopefully an ultrasound shows everything is fine and you dont have to worry =)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Desi's_lost

:hugs:I hope that everything is well and that your just extra leaky.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Pixxie

just to put your mind at ease a little, mine is low and feels open every time ive checked it while pregnant! just because it feels open at this end doesnt mean its open near bubs :) id just keep an eye on it, if it feels more open or you have cramps, bleeding etc then pop down to the hospital. i always have more discharge for a day or so after sex. xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

This is why I don't check mine, I wouldn't know how and I bet I'd get freaked out by what I found!
I got increased discharge around 24 weeks and freaked out a bit, but it's been the same on and off since.
Like your friend said, it's only cause for concern if you are bleeding/cramping.
Still worth mentioning to your MW if you're worried though, hope you're okay.
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

what rainbows_x said xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------

